# Any idea what this kid is?



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

The camera flash highlights its "shine", but, this fish is becoming a gorgous bluish/purplish color, depending on the attitude at any given time, with burnt orange belly/pecs...can dominate the entire tank community in the blink of an eye...at least until the others remember they're potentially as tough!

Anyone got a clue what this beauty is?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

Fish in question to the right of the Peacock...thanks in advance for a clue!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

not a peacock, it looks like a lethrinops to me


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

The pictures look very purple for both fish...does the fish normally look like that or is it a case of the flash washing the color out?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

The flash did highlight the "shine", but, both, the Peacock, and, the unknown fish are very blue in color!


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Could you get another shot of him without flash? It may help if we can see his normal color.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

or even a Tramitichromis, look toward the bottom of this page http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/african_cichlid_genus_gallery.php


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

Could be a trimitochromisintermedius


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

what about one of those VC-10 guys?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

To be honest, I see a Protomelas x Aulonocara hybrid.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll attempt a photo without flash, however, by the time my digital camera gets the shot...the fish has rapidly gotten out of the field of view! 

Fish in question is the blue one with the burnt orange colored pec fins, with the least blur!


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

cjacob316 said:


> or even a Tramitichromis, look toward the bottom of this page http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/african_cichlid_genus_gallery.php


That's close in shape, 'eh! 

I've often thought it had some "Peacock" appearances, but, it's a little shorter in length, and, has a tad more stockiness to the body, moreso than the Peacocks currently in the display...I don't know!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am thinking Protomelas ornatus but not sure about the colour or variant or even if that is right.  
Lips should I guess get bigger with age if it is that one. 

Or maybe some sort of Protomelas taeniolatus or kirkii or one of that crowd?

Aulonocara hybrid would sadly not be a bad guess though. Hope as he gets bigger he turns out to be pure for you. :thumb:

But then if not breeding from him I guess that does not matter too much to you?

Mouth shape looks wrong for the similarly coloured Tramitichromis intermedius to me.

All the best James


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not into breeding these fish, been there-done that, and, after having a gorgous reef set up...I just converted the tank to this freshwater set up just to have some fishys swimmin' 'round!

I'd like to know what some of these fish are however, the guy that gave 'em too me just handed me an Igloo ice bag with 25-30 of these Malawi Chiclids in it, at his gas station! 

Here's another shot of "the fish"!


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Whatever he is they're gorgeous!


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

lil_flame33 said:


> Whatever he is they're gorgeous!


Thanks!
It's curiously fun to watch a 'lil silver fish develop its colors, along with attitude...which this particular fish is having no issues at all developing either, he could end up being the coolest lookin', biggest jerk in the display!


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ha ha! Well sometimes that's okay! Lol


----------

